# Low budget Tank



## ftsdeploy (Feb 5, 2011)

I went to my local fish store 3 days ago pick up tubing for my air pump and I came across this used 10 gallon for 15 dollars, it included a hood, air pump, and lights. I had an extra 10 gallon heater, and thermometer. It took a little bit of cleaning but turned out really nice. Later that day I was up in the attic and found a marble Trojan horse head that was used as a book-end. I took it apart, took out the screws and placed it my tank. My buddy had extra tan rocks and I bought a 5 dollar bag of sand. This is going to be my "Beach of Troy" themed tank.. I'll post more pictures of the progress. 

Let me know what u think?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I like the look. Can you spare a chess set, too?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

That's clever! And EMC7, I don't know if your kidding or not, but a small plastic chess set would look awesome in there.


----------



## ftsdeploy (Feb 5, 2011)

When to home depot, picked up some rocks for 4 bucks, scrubbed them with hot water. 
Next: Java Moss


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks sweet thus far.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Like the rocks a lot, but I expect they will up your pH (test and compare to other tanks). Some won't, but a lot of rocks that look like that are limestone or concrete. Just avoid the softwater fishes and it will fine. Tempted to tell you to get a pair of small tangs. Maybe Julidochromis ornatus.


----------



## ftsdeploy (Feb 5, 2011)

emc7 said:


> Like the rocks a lot, but I expect they will up your pH (test and compare to other tanks). Some won't, but a lot of rocks that look like that are limestone or concrete. Just avoid the softwater fishes and it will fine. Tempted to tell you to get a pair of small tangs. Maybe Julidochromis ornatus.


wow.. imagine that the PH went up hahaha. I picked up the ph test set, this one is at 7.6ish and my other tanks at about 7.4ish


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

I love the bricks!  now.. What about some plants. ^^


----------

